# ???



## Ruger_18 (Dec 12, 2006)

im from washington state and they dont allow any body gripping traps...is there an easy way to make your own non body gripping trap? i would rather not pay the $100-200 for just one trap...i would really like to get into trapping though...it seems like it would be fun and i would like to do more than just deer and birds...so i would really appreciate any useful advice...


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Guess maybe I don't really understand what you are asking...but if body-grippers are not legal.....what about useing foot hold traps and snares?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

first off i hope you dont trap the deer your talking about and very few traps cost a couple hundred dollars but lime mongojoe said can you use a foothold or snare


----------



## Ruger_18 (Dec 12, 2006)

foot hold and snares are illegal too...the only way you can use any of them is if there is an over population and fish and wildlife gives you a special permit...other then that you can only use live traps from what i understand...and no no no im not talking about trapping deer...i mean that i would like to get into other types of hunting other then deer and birds...both seasons dont last very long and i cant do them everyday...trapping season is open alot longer and i want to get into taxidermy so im thinking it would be good practice...back to the traps though...all the ones ive seen that are big enough for a coyote are $150+


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

it is really hard to get a coyote in a live trap i have heard but i dont use live traps so i cant give much info


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I have never had any luck trying to trap coyotes in a live trap...and never heard of any one else haveing any luck with that either. But for animals such as ****, possum, skunk, grey fox, and even bobcat, the live traps will work for you... But live traps (cage traps) do not cost near that much... The HAVAHART type traps, even in the largest sizes, seldom cost more than 50 dollars...and you can get lesser known brands for perhaps half that, at almost any well stocked trapper supply house.... And I noticed here awhile back that HARBOR FREIGHT TOOLS was having a sale and selling some of the larger size cage traps for under 20 bucks... I bought one from them a few years ago. They are not the most sturdy of cage traps, but would work OK for the part time trapper.


----------



## SD trapper (Dec 16, 2006)

Are you sure u can use footholds because there are considered a live trap. If not you can get cage traps and catch good about a **** in them although there do get pretty pricey. And get a lot of possum's too. But that might be all you can do.


----------

